# Byzantium Beyond its Eastern Borders (3 μελέτες)



## Costas (Jan 3, 2013)

Από το ηλεπεριοδικό ανοιχτής πρόσβασης Transcultural Studies:

Imaging Byzantium and Asia - An Introduction. HTML PDF
Christine Stephan-Kaissis 188-192

The World According to Cosmas Indicopleustes – Concepts and Illustrations of an Alexandrian Merchant and Monk HTML PDF
Stefan Alfred Faller 193-232

Searching for Mani's Picture Book in Textual and Pictorial Sources HTML PDF
Zsuzsanna Gulácsi 233-262

The Image of the Buddha: Buddha Icons and Aniconic Traditions in India and China HTML PDF
Claudia Wenzel 263-305

[δυστυχώς, "not included" is the talk "by Robert Volk, who traced the textual and visual transmission of the story of “Barlaam and Josaphat” (which is the Byzantine Christianized version of the life of Gautama Buddha) from the East to Byzantium, and from Byzantium to the Latin West."]


----------

